# Lire tous les formats vidéos sur son apple tv2 sans jailbrea



## krysto69 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous...

Je viens vous faire part d'une petite manipulation de l'apple TV2 qui permet de lire tout les formats vidéos sans jailbreak....

Pour cela il vous faut :
- 1 apple tv2 avec le dernier firmware et connecté en wifi,
- 1 Iphone (pas besoin de jailbreak pour lui non plus) avec le logiciel AIRVIDEO (2.39 euros sur l'Appstore),
- 1 ordinateur avec le logiciel AIRVIDEO SERVER installé dessus (gratiut sur le site d'AIRVIDEO),
- 1 (ou plusieurs) films... (Ben oui il en faut quand même...) en AVI, MP4 ou autre format vidéo.

L'avantage de ce logiciel (AIRVIDEO) est qu'il convertit le film en live pour que ce dernier soit compatible avec le fameux formats APPLE (le MP4).

Donc hier soir, j'ai des amis qui viennent matter un film à la maison, je regarde ce que j'ai de dispo sur mon disque dur et là j'ai un film en avi qui a l'air pas mal...

Je me dis que je vais faire l'essai avec ce logiciel, et  voîlà que je lance mon logiciel sur mon mac (airvideo server), je le configure pour mettre en partage mon répertoire de film (situé sur mon disque dur externe).
Avec mon iphone, je lance airvidéo (je vais chercher mon film par ce logiciel, je lance la lecture du film, je choisis la conversion en live, la lecture du film commence) et je choisis grâce au petit icône airplay mon apple tv....

Et là, je suis tout simplement bluffé, la lecture se fait sans ralentissement  et l'image est de même qualité que sur mon ordi.

Bonne surprise, je reçois un coup de fil et plusieurs notifications push pendant le film, et bien je me sers de mon tel comme d'habitude sans que la lecture du film en patisse sur l'apple tv2, aucun changements sur la lecture du film, aucun affichage de notifs en plein milieu de ma télé. Bref le transfert du film vers l'ATV2 et la converstion live du film se font très bien en arrière plan et restent transparents pour l'utilisation de l'iphone.

Il y a quand même deux points négatifs à soulever : 
- les essais sur un MKV de 35 GO en 1080 p ne sont pas concluents (un rafraîchissement toutes les 30 secondes environ),
- d'après ce que j'ai vu , la prise en charge du dolby digital  (son 5.1) n'est pas prise en charge, ça rebalance du prologic ou de la stéréo (son 2.0).

Voilà, je vous fait part de cette expérience car j'avais jailbreaké mon ATV2 et j'utilisais XBMC, mais ayant fait la mise à jour de l'ATV sans faire gaffe, j'avais perdu le jailbreak et j'avais la flemme de refaire le jailbreak... 
J'ai donc testé cette manip qui fonctionne très bien et tout ce la sans passer par la case jailbreak......


En espérant que ça servira aux lecteurs de ce fofo.

A+


----------



## Rem64 (25 Juillet 2011)

Effectivement le airplay c'est pas mal! 

Je préfère les capacités offertes par le jailbreak pour ce qui est du streaming internet 

Vive xbmc


----------



## endavent (10 Août 2011)

C'est tout bonnement excellent ! 

Merci pour ce retour d'expérience. J'ai acheté depuis plusieurs mois Airvideo que je trouve être le meilleur logiciel du genre (j'ai testé Plex et d'autres mais ils sont loin d'être aussi simples et efficaces) et je retardais l'achat d'une AppleTV à cause justement de son impossibilité de lire des formats vidéo autres que ceux digérés par Itunes.

Je vais donc pouvoir me lancer, car je ne souhaitais nullement passer par le jailbreak (mon Iphone 3 GS a deux ans et je l'utilise intensément, pourtant il est toujours sur les firmwares d'origine). Si j'ai abandonné le PC il y a quelques années c'est entre autres pour arrêter les bidouillages. Mais libre à chacun de faire comme bon lui semble.

En tous cas moi je suis ravi qu'une solution économique, fiable et sans jailbreak existe !

Merci pour cette information


----------



## Rem64 (10 Août 2011)

Fiable... ça reste a voir, l'airplay peut avoir des temps de latence. Faut pas considérer ça comme la solution miracle!!!


----------



## endavent (11 Août 2011)

Lorsque je lis les retours sur les utilisations de XBMC ce n'est pas non plus d'une grande fiabilité : des films qui plantent, des écrans noirs....

J'aimerais bien savoir également si ça fonctionne en Wifi correctement car certains disent qu'il faut impérativement passer en Ethernet pour ce genre d'usage et ça ne m'arrange pas du tout.

J'ai commandé mon ATV2 hier soir


----------



## Rem64 (11 Août 2011)

Perso j'ai xbmc en wifi et je lis des films 720p en streaming avec l'addon icefilms et j'ai aucun problème (livebox orange dernière gen). De même le seul films que xbmc n'a pas pu lire s'est avéré être corrompu même sur mon mac.

Niveau bug les seul que j'ai pu noter son liés à l'utilisation de certains aidons qui ont des bugs comme NAVIX (qui reste super puissant malgré tt!!!


----------



## endavent (12 Août 2011)

A la limite je pense installer XBMC et tester les deux solutions ....

Car si mes filles veulent lire des films en mon absence elles n'auront pas mon Iphone pour utiliser Airplay 

Mes craintes résident dans la capacité du streaming en Wifi sur mon réseau local. Que ce soit pour XBMC ou via Airplay....


----------



## endavent (18 Août 2011)

Voilà, j'ai reçu mon Apple TV et j'ai testé hier les différentes possibilités :
- Streaming en conversion "live" via Air Video et Iphone par Airplay : saccades régulières, voire arrêt du film pour charger la suite 
- Streaming après conversion préalable du film par Air Video Server :  bon débit mais image pixellisée, conversion trop destructrice 

J'ai donc finalement opté pour le jailbreak et installation de XBMC et PLEX. Je n'ai pas encore réussi à ajouter les sources vidéo de XBMC (mais je crois que j'ai compris pourquoi), en revanche Plex ne m'a posé aucun problème. Je trouve ce dernier media center bien plus esthétique que le premier, et la lecture des films se fait de manière très fluide, même après une avance rapide (Format DVD-RIP 700 Mo AVI DIVX ou XVID).

Le jailbreak en lui-même n'est pas forcément à la portée de tous mais si on suit bien les instructions il n'y a pas de raison de ne pas y arriver. Et c'est quand même sympa d'ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalités, comme celles de Nito TV 

J'ai un réseau Wifi de bonne qualité, le signal est puissant, et suffisant pour transférer un fichier vidéo sans décodage supplémentaire comme par Air Video. Mais pas si l'ordinateur (pourtant un Imac Core 2 Duo 3 GHz avec 4 Go de RAM) doit effectuer un décodage à la volée.

En passant, j'ai été étonné par la fluidité de lecture des photos, pourtant très nombreuses sur mon ordinateur (j'ai été obligé de sélectionner les dossiers car j'en ai plus de 20.000, ce qui est la barrière fatidique), par iOS ATV.

Merci à tous les posteurs de ce forum pour leurs conseils précieux


----------

